
The AI Economist: Improving Equality and Productivity with AI-Driven Tax Policy - RichardRNN
https://blog.einstein.ai/the-ai-economist/
======
RichardRNN
Paper: [https://arxiv.org/abs/2004.13332](https://arxiv.org/abs/2004.13332)

Q&A: [https://www.salesforce.com/company/news-
press/stories/2020/4...](https://www.salesforce.com/company/news-
press/stories/2020/4/salesforce-ai-economist/)

